# For Sale Featherlite 2001 4 horse gooseneck



## JumperCrazy (Sep 7, 2012)

For more information and pictures ask!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

More info? Pics? Location? Price?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

howabout SOME information, like any at all


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Plenty of info in the title, just missing the vital bits like



> Pics? Location? Price?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The OP said to ask, so we asked but we didn't say the magic word.....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

waresbear said:


> the op said to ask, so we asked but we didn't say the magic word.....



now?????


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL, Puh-Lezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz?????


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Trailer could be in Timbucktoo in a junk yard for all the info we've been given.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Great, I was searching for a Timbucktoo junkyard trailer!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well you struck lucky then, Wares :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JumperCrazy (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry I did not get a chance to add more information. The price is $14,000 obo the trailer is located in La Crosse, WI.
























































































































http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.187666098427.156914.763818427&type=3


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty clean for a 12 year old trailer. Has it always been in WI?


----------



## JumperCrazy (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you and yes it has
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I am so putting an awning on my 4 star this year. I keep thinking I should downsize to a two horse now but..... I love my 4 star  
Nice trailer good price, you shouldn't have it too long!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is NOT a junkyard trailer from Timbucktoo, my search continues! OP, that trailer appears to be in very good condition & priced low, I doubt you will have any problem selling it.


----------

